# "MEPS War Hero" video



## Paul215 (Apr 19, 2012)

Not really sure what to make of this, checked around and didn't see it posted.


----------



## CDG (Apr 19, 2012)

What a fucking clown.


----------



## AWP (Apr 19, 2012)

Dude's totally legit.


----------



## dknob (Apr 20, 2012)

hhahahahahahha

holy fuck


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 20, 2012)

He needs a good punch in the face!  What a fucking ass hat. 

Apparently the guy's name is Jeremy J. Gumeringer?  According to multiple comments on the video.


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep looks like the same guy.  Here's another video that he's in.  Looks like an idiot during this one too. 


http://www.dvidshub.net/video/87350...ased-responsibility-long-version#.T5GLO45Elhg


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 20, 2012)

"if you have seen it in Call of Duty, I have done it."

I guess they don't have PT in Call of Duty.


----------



## AWP (Apr 20, 2012)

What is great is that you can tell he practiced that spiel.

What a loser. Is being a d-bag in uniform a violation of the UCMJ?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 20, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> He needs a good punch in the face! What a fucking ass hat.
> 
> Apparently the guy's name is Jeremy J. Gumeringer? According to multiple comments on the video.


 
A person with that name was promoted to captain a couple of years ago.  So if it is the same person, then it looks like the guy is legit .mil.  However, I remain unconvinced about his long list of "accomplishments."


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 20, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> A person with that name was promoted to captain a couple of years ago. So if it is the same person, then it looks like the guy is legit .mil. However, I remain unconvinced about his long list of "accomplishments."


Oh I completely agree that his list of accomplishments is asinine. 

I guess when you can't impress your peers, you have to try and impress 18 year olds...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 20, 2012)

If he is such the Airborne hero...  why is he wearing a 2ID/Stryker combat patch and no Airborne nor Air assault wings to impress the MEPS kids?


----------



## AWP (Apr 20, 2012)

x SF med said:


> If he is such the Airborne hero... why is he wearing a 2ID/Stryker combat patch and no Airborne nor Air assault wings to impress the MEPS kids?


 
If I'm that guy I'm pissed Dalton Fury didn't give a shout out to 2ID for all of their support in Tora Bora.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Airborne and Air Assault soldiers get PCS’ed like everyone else. I have met more than a few HSLD soldiers who ended up in Mech & Stryker units. That said, it sounds like this dude is talking out of his ass to impress a few DEP’ers and that is retarded. More than a few retards that try to sound cool like this, I have never paid them much attention and I doubt anyone else really does. It’s just a bunch of lip service to tell a bunch of kid’s thanks for choosing to serve your country.

That said, I don’t see a need to question his “legitimacy” as we all know it’s a bunch of crap. I doubt some HSLD officer is going to be tasked with the duties of swearing in new recruits, nor do I think that officer would be saying all of that crap, while standing with his hands in his pockets, if he was aware he was being videotaped. I am sure whoever his CO is, once the video was seen, this dumbshit got a good talkin too.

Lesson to be learned here, don’t try to act cool by talking out of your ass and standing with your hands in your pockets, because someone will have a cell phone or camcorder out. You will never go wrong with following the regulations and telling the truth. If you are going to be a dumbass, make sure you are not being video'ed.....as a bunch of young Soldiers and Marines are finding out now.


----------



## Karoshi (Apr 20, 2012)

LMAO, he is wearing his fucking spurs! He supposedly has all these bad ass awards and he chose to use spurs to impress these kids... I would be impressed if he could find a way to remove his hands from his pockets. There are no more tots in your pocket tubby!


----------



## AWP (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow...if they aren't the same guy then they are pretty close in appearance unless the name is wrong:

http://www.dvidshub.net/image/244307/patrol-near-spin-boldak


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 20, 2012)

Karoshi said:


> LMAO, he is wearing his fucking spurs!


 
Yep...high speed. 

Before anyone lays into me about my comment, I laughed my way through a "spur ride" and "earned my spurs," which I never wore and never spoke of again (until now).


----------



## Etype (Apr 20, 2012)

How in the buttfuckinhell did they keep a straight face through that??? I probably would've laughed right out of high school, I'm not gonna lie.

"Sweet spurs, Bro Namath.  Come on Rick, lets go check out the Marines."

I love how he gets the Call of Duty plug in there, you have to relate with your audience- good on him.



Karoshi said:


> ...tubby!


That's the first thing people notice, too- especially kids who are looking for the G.I. Joe type super hero.


----------



## dknob (Apr 20, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> "if you have seen it in Call of Duty, I have done it."
> 
> I guess they don't have PT in Call of Duty.


 they don't.. LMAO


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 20, 2012)

If he isn't a 13F, then he didn't call/drop all the ordinance he's claiming the 13F/JTAC's assigned to his company did.

Those "kids" signed up in wartime and don't need a fake superhero to send them off to Basic. What an asshat.


----------



## Boon (Apr 21, 2012)

Of course we get an email:



> I am writing to request the forum at the below link be removed. My likeness has been published without permission and violates almost everything outlined in section 10 of the terms and rules.


 
Sorry hero, but you aren't a member, so it doesn't apply.  Furthermore, your "likeness" is hosted on youtube.  Good luck getting them to take it down.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 21, 2012)

bwhahahaa.... yes, a metric shitton of cross-service SOF are mocking/making fun of you sir, perhaps you should tighten up the shot group with the douche nozzle you embody.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 21, 2012)

Karoshi said:


> LMAO, he is wearing his fucking spurs! He supposedly has all these bad ass awards and he chose to use spurs to impress these kids... I would be impressed if he could find a way to remove his hands from his pockets. There are no more tots in your pocket tubby!


 
I noticed the hands-in-pockets but didn't notice the spurs at first.  I guess that's his Cav hat on the podium too.

It's too bad that people just can't be who they really are.  I've done this kind of talk before, those young men would have been impressed enough standing there with a "real" officer who had been to combat.  Could have just left it at that, no need to embellish.  

This is a case in point about how important it is to always comport yourself as if what you were doing/saying might end up on YouTube for the world to see.  Because guess what- it just might.



Boon said:


> Of course we get an email:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't like seeing any servicemember portrayed in a bad light, but when you do it to yourself I think that kind of changes the equation.  If some evidence were to come to light that proves everything said in the video is true, then that warrants a re-think, or if a public apology were to be made, same thing.  But the boss is right- nothing in this thread violates *our* rules or as far as I can tell any law, so I agree with him that the thread should stay.  If no one decides to keep making it an issue, in a week or so people will have moved on and this subject will be forgotten.  For now I think it's a good learning point.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, now that we know how not to do it, maybe we can have a mini case study to discuss what a better course of action may have been. If I were to do a MEPS in-brief now, I like to think I would say something like this:

/////

Gentlemen, I signed up for the Army in a time of peace, when war was merely a distant possibility. But you are joining knowing that warfare is not a possibility for you, it is an absolute certainty. By enlisting now, you are demonstrating the kinds of unmitigated selflessness and bravery that have made our country great. I am confident that these traits will serve you well on the field of battle, as they did for millions of men and women who served their country in a time of trouble.

I salute you, and welcome you to the Profession of Arms. My congratulations, and I am proud to call you "brother."


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn't get, nor expected, some fancy smancy speech when I swore in.  The oath I took spoke for itself in both the gravity and significance of the situation.


----------



## pardus (Apr 21, 2012)

What a lying piece of shit!

I hope he is at the very least counseled for his lack of honor. 
I despise leaders like this this bullshitting braggart.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2012)

I love it! "My likeness is being used" not "Hey, that isn't ME in this thread!"

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

To think this fat bastard took the same oath I did.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 21, 2012)

"So, there I was, knee deep in grenade pins and out of copenhagen........."

Dude, save everybody else the hassle....reach up with both hands and just start chocking the shit out of yourself before you feel the urge next time to be a fucking retard spilling bullshit to 3 year olds.......

Fuckin idiot.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 21, 2012)

http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=29590&cpage=1#comment-613696


----------



## CDG (Apr 21, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> If some evidence were to come to light that proves everything said in the video is true, then that warrants a re-think, or if a public apology were to be made, same thing.


 

Even if this were the case, I stand by my comment that the guy is a fucking clown.  There's no need for him to go running his suck to a bunch of new swear-ins about how he did this and that.

"It's a sick joke that I'm here."  You're existence is a sick joke you fat fucking tool.  Do us all a favor and hit yourself in the face with a hammer as hard as you can until you knock yourself out.  When you wake up, repeat the above process times infinity.


----------



## Etype (Apr 21, 2012)

Boon said:


> Of course we get an email:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry hero, but you aren't a member, so it doesn't apply. Furthermore, your "likeness" is hosted on youtube. Good luck getting them to take it down.


You need to post the email with email address included.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 21, 2012)

JAB said:


> Airborne and Air Assault soldiers get PCS’ed like everyone else. I have met more than a few HSLD soldiers who ended up in Mech & Stryker units. That said, it sounds like this dude is talking out of his ass to impress a few DEP’ers and that is retarded. More than a few retards that try to sound cool like this, I have never paid them much attention and I doubt anyone else really does. It’s just a bunch of lip service to tell a bunch of kid’s thanks for choosing to serve your country.
> 
> That said, I don’t see a need to question his “legitimacy” as we all know it’s a bunch of crap. I doubt some HSLD officer is going to be tasked with the duties of swearing in new recruits, nor do I think that officer would be saying all of that crap, while standing with his hands in his pockets, if he was aware he was being videotaped. I am sure whoever his CO is, once the video was seen, this dumbshit got a good talkin too.
> 
> Lesson to be learned here, don’t try to act cool by talking out of your ass and standing with your hands in your pockets, because someone will have a cell phone or camcorder out. You will never go wrong with following the regulations and telling the truth. If you are going to be a dumbass, make sure you are not being video'ed.....as a bunch of young Soldiers and Marines are finding out now.


 
JAB- I was doubting his veracity by his not wearing the proper insignia/combat patch to back up his claims, the stetson on the lectern and the spurs on his boots...  The 2ID Strykers here at Lewis are very capable and should be proud of their deployments, without embellishing.

Remember, Audie Murphy was tasked with recruiting and war bond sales.


----------



## rv808 (Apr 21, 2012)

He meant to say, "I ate a decorated war hero."


----------



## pardus (Apr 21, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=29590&cpage=1#comment-613696


 



> Maybe the shirt is two woobies sown together.


 


> I have eaten twinkies, oh so many twinkies, thousands of twinkies all in the exact same mouth,


 
*LMFAO!!!!*


----------



## pardus (Apr 21, 2012)

> CPT Jeremy Gumeringer. Stationed at Ft. Lewis deployed with 8-1 CAV out of 5/2 SBCT to Spin Boldak southern Afghanistan (Kandahar Provence) as a Troop XO. TRP CDR was Rick Montcolm and SCO was William Clark (currently post commander at Fort Riley, Ks.)No Airborne wings, no Air Assault, not shot, got blown up in a Stryker shortly before re-deployment (Was out on patrol because he hadnt been outside the wire much through the deployment lounging on the floor of the Stryker)but walked away with a knee injury. Nowhere near Torra Bora. Volunteered for duty at MEPS in AZ to be closer to family. No Soldiers from 8-1 got killed. This is sad that this guy had to lie about what he had done to try to get the respect (or “motivate”) these new recruits.



Take this for what its worth, it is on 'this aint hell's' page


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2012)

I think the only guy he ever pursued was Han Solo to Cloud City...


----------



## policemedic (Apr 22, 2012)

Kill it.  Kill it with fire.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 22, 2012)

Why do all Armor Officer's think they are George Patton?
Funny thing, douche-nozzle probably has a Purple Heart, and could actually made a decent speech to these guys.
Wonder if the MEPS PA enjoyed the YouTube link I sent?


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I am a decorated war hero.  I have eaten ice cream on the boardwalk in Kandahar and heard the IDF Alarm and ran to a bunker.  I have narrowly escaped death as a vehicle travelling upwards of 10 kph almost took me out because they could not see my reflective belt during the hours of darkness.  I have spent countless hours on youtube in formerly enemy held territoy.  I have dropped live ordinance... I have flown over the mountains of Tora Bora.  I have confronted combat weary troops in Manis that forgot to shave because they just came off the battlefield.  And lastly, gentlemen, I have tasted the agony of a failed PT test many times, I have held my "cramping" leg as I cried and I have seen others like me tout undeserved stories of glory and perserverance.  Gentlemen, you're entering the military during a time of war, and for that, I respect me, you should respect me, and everyone else should respect me because am the equivilant of a general manager and I drive a Dodge Stratus.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 24, 2012)

Yep...


----------



## pardus (Apr 25, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> I am a decorated war hero. I have eaten ice cream on the boardwalk in Kandahar and heard the IDF Alarm and ran to a bunker. I have narrowly escaped death as a vehicle travelling upwards of 10 kph almost took me out because they could not see my reflective belt during the hours of darkness. I have spent countless hours on youtube in formerly enemy held territoy. I have dropped live ordinance... I have flown over the mountains of Tora Bora. I have confronted combat weary troops in Manis that forgot to shave because they just came off the battlefield. And lastly, gentlemen, I have tasted the agony of a failed PT test many times, I have held my "cramping" leg as I cried and I have seen others like me tout undeserved stories of glory and perserverance. Gentlemen, you're entering the military during a time of war, and for that, I respect me, you should respect me, and everyone else should respect me because am the equivilant of a general manager and I drive a Dodge Stratus.





RustyShackleford said:


> Yep...


 

Exactly! and people wonder why I'm pushing to get off the FOB.


----------



## RAGE275 (Apr 27, 2012)

This guy... is awesome.


----------



## Paul215 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm happy to say my MEPS swear in went nothing like this yesterday. Probably would have fell over laughing after this thread if it had.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 28, 2012)

lol, my MEPS swear in back in 03 was simple: Guideons handing out copies of the new testament, a welcome to the military quick speech, followed by a swearing in, then "go get in your groups to go to the airport and get on the planes. good luck". I get wanting to pump some guys up before they go through boot or basic or whatever, but REALLY?!?


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Any new emails from that individual claiming his "likeness" was used.  Or has he slithered away to give speeches at gaming conventions.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 29, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Any new emails from that individual claiming his "likeness" was used. Or has he slithered away to give speeches at gaming conventions.


 
lol! you'd be surprised at how many active/former military do show up to gaming conventions, though never saw one give a moto speech. was at the COD XP event in LA last year and were actually a lot of active/former military there. was kind of hilarious to hear a guy tell the story of how on one of the paintball ranges they had set up his team except (for him) was almost entirely active/former military and the opposing team was all COD gamer's who thought they were the shit since they could play a video game well. needless to say the "gamer" team got completely destroyed in the match


----------



## Lefty375 (Apr 29, 2012)

I lol'd so hard at this video.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 29, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Any new emails from that individual claiming his "likeness" was used. Or has he slithered away to give speeches at gaming conventions.


 
If he's smart, he'll forget about this site and others like it, absorb the very painful lessons, and move on.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> If he's smart, he'll forget about this site and others like it, absorb the very painful lessons, and move on.


That would be the smart move


----------



## x SF med (Apr 29, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> If he's smart, he'll forget about this site and others like it, absorb the very painful lessons, and move on.





JustAnotherJ said:


> That would be the smart move


 
... But he was wearing Spurs... and a Stetson... and a worn uniform...  Just like a John Wayne movie marathon... doesn't that make him smart?


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Apr 29, 2012)

x SF med said:


> ... But he was wearing Spurs... and a Stetson... and a worn uniform... Just like a John Wayne movie marathon... doesn't that make him smart?


Stop sticking up for your little brother


----------



## x SF med (May 1, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> Stop sticking up for my little brother kradle :ehh::sick:


 
Fixed it for you.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (May 2, 2012)

x SF med said:


> I'm a wiener licker.


 I fixed yours too;)


----------



## x SF med (May 2, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> I fixed yours too;)


 
Wrong again JAJ... there is no indefinite article, it should read "I am wiener licker"...  when referencing historically significant events, try to get the wording as close to correct as possible.   No harm, no foul.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (May 2, 2012)

Kinda like when you yell "I am woman..." Gotcha;)


----------



## OppressorsBeware (Sep 14, 2012)

One of the other pilots in my troop served with this guy. He said he was pretty surprised the dude turned out to be a turdbucket. Guess he did a cushy rotation as company XO. No small arms related incidents. No friendly kia. No where near torra borra. Rarely left the wire; was in a single IED attack prior to redeployment. Sustained a minor knee injury. Guess he went to MEPS bc he's so cold inside from all the killing.


----------



## CDG (Sep 14, 2012)

The USMC Major that was the MEPS Commander when I went through recently was giving us a brief on racism at MEPS. He said, and I quote, "When you're 25,000 feet up the side of a mountain in Afghanistan, you don't care what color Doc's skin is. You just care about whether or not his thumb is big enough to plug the hole in your leg."


----------



## OppressorsBeware (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome. Didn't know we were waging war on K2 and also that we stop bleeding with thumbs. A master of battle for certain.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 14, 2012)

OppressorsBeware said:


> Awesome. Didn't know we were waging war on K2 and also that we stop bleeding with thumbs. A master of battle for certain.


Hey, the dude is a Marine, you know 3"=10" (he has a nearsighted wife too):-"


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 15, 2012)

CDG said:


> The USMC Major that was the MEPS Commander when I went through recently was giving us a brief on racism at MEPS. He said, and I quote, "When you're 25,000 feet up the side of a mountain in Afghanistan, you don't care what color Doc's skin is. You just care about whether or not his thumb is big enough to plug the hole in your leg."


 
That sounds an awful lot like something I heard in an old war movie, "Hamburger Hill," maybe?  I wonder if that is where the major got it from.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, now that we know how not to do it, maybe we can have a mini case study to discuss what a better course of action may have been. If I were to do a MEPS in-brief now, I like to think I would say something like this:
> 
> /////
> 
> ...


 

Ladies  & Gentlemen, I would like to welcome you to the respective branch of our nation’s armed forces. You have joined during a time of war, and for that you have my respect in stepping forward to protect your fellow countrymen in a time of need. Now I have to be honest with all of you, you are now partaking on a path of overwhelming stupidity and retardations. It is not all heroics of combat and not every service member will be on the front line killing the enemy of our nation. Some of you will be stuck in the rear, loading supplies, dishing out chow or cleaning up after someone else. It is all important and it must be done, it’s all part of the machine that keeps going regardless of your individual needs, wants or feelings. You will not understand most of the tasks that will be handed down to you, you will think that it is all bullshit, all of us who have come before you have felt and thought the same way. Just remember that you signed that dotted line, you stood here and allowed me to swear you in, and you have a commitment that you must meet now.

Now go forth in your career, however short it may be, and do the best that you can. Your nation is depending on you, even if it is to burn shit in a far away land. Thank you for joining, thank you for standing up and taking on these tasks, and good luck to each and every one of you.

:-"


----------

